# Hello New Here



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey All,
I'm new here but have been a yard haunter all my life. I just moved to a new house it's 175 feet from the street to my house.  More Props to buy and Build  This year I built a huge Spider Web and a Coffin. I work on building props year round. I always need more props. I'm now building a Guillotine with a victim in it, the head will be detached and blood with squirt out of the neck. :voorhees: I think it will look really gross, but thats the effect I want with it. I am also going to make SHAKING SKELLIE-CAGE that you made 
Zombie-F i have the video of it in action saved on my computer and really like it.
Real name: Joe
Nickname: Lotu$


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi, welcome aboard! Congratulations on the new haunting grounds. I'm flattered you're tackling my skellie-cage project. If you have any questions about it feel free to post 'em or email them to me.

It gets a little slow here in the off-season, so don't be surprised if you don't see much activity until late winter/early spring. I really wish I had a warm place to work on stuff in the cold weather.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yea, I know what you mean. I work in my basement All year. I am think about doing a haunted trail in my woods because of the 20 acres I have 

~Lotu$


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome! Have a good time posting!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to the Board

~~Bill~~


----------

